# Goldenhill Park vrs Blossoms



## Hannahella1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking at apartments in Goldenhill Park and Blossoms. My kids will go to SAIS.
Has anyone lived in these condo's that could send us some reviews? We are favouring Goldenhill at the moment but we are not too sure on the expat life in both. 

Thanks
Derek


----------

